# Hoarding-buried alive



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This series is free with amazon prime. Some of this is so gross I was gagging. Like standing water in a sink that had mosquito larvae in it. The worst were the roaches. The fridges were horrible. They moved one fridge and the floor looked like it had a thick layer of mud under it-which turned out to be roach crap. 

I don't have clutter but now I feel like throwing half of my belongings away. I have 8 Rubbermaid storage tubs that I don"t even look at, and other stuff I save and haven't used in years. Books is another one. There are a handful of one's I'll read again, 

Maybe yard sale!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love this show, been watching it since it started. Some of the stories are horrific, some are bad


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am horrified with the ones with cockroaches. One kid said they fell on his face while sleeping. That is quite a mental illness.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There was an elderly couple in our previous neighborhood that were hoarders. The husband died and his wife died shortly thereafter. They had 3 sons who never visited their parents simply because they couldnt walk or sit anywhere in their parents house. (I can only image the smell.)
After the parents died, the sons had a trash container company drop off one of those long blue dumpsters in the front yard. EVERYTHING in their parents house went into that dumpster. The dumpster was full after one month. Unbeliveable. A neighbor told us that the sons didnt keep anything that belonged to their parents.

After we moved to our new neighborhood, come to find out there's an elderly lady down the street that's a hoarder.

I think when it comes to elderly people as hoarders, it may not be a mental illness.
These elderly people grew up in the great depression in the 1930's and had no money, very little possessions, only the clothes on their backs. Their parents could hardly keep their children fed and clothed.
It was drilled into their children's heads to save, save, save...including material possessions, because they have barter value when and if the next depression comes along.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Last night I saw one where this couple hadn't seen their cat for a few years, and the cleaning team found the remains behind the tv cabinet.
I guess I had misconceptions about hoarders too. It is a mental illness for most, coupled with an addiction. I notice the level of anxiety when one item is removed and almost to panic attack state. 

I knew a few in the past. My first gf's mom must have been a hoarder. Every counter, table, and furniture was covered with stuff. These were college educated people. Another was on my paper route in the 80's. I had to hold my breath going by this house. The house was surrounded by garbage bags. They had a beautiful pristine boat in the driveway surrounded by these bags like 10 bags thick. 

I cleaned out my bookcase last night LOL. Removed about 50 books I'd never read again. Kept a out 10-15.
I have about 10 Rubbermaid containers of stuff that I was saving for its "value" that can go too. I wonder how much I have for a yard sale.
modern methods have made most of my cd collection obsolete with Alexa. 

How many things are important if they haven't been looked at in over a year or two? I wonder how many meaningless chicken knick-knacks can be removed? It's probably time for a yard sale.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I believe in organizing your stuff if you wanna keep it and keeping it clean and spraying for bugs and setting out rat poison but the people who just pile it up and leave it there and my moms gone to patients houses where there is just dog poop in the house and there's a little path to the bedroom or bathroom and everything else is covered in boxes and literally s#*t


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

"Meaningless chicken knick-knacks removed???" {GASP!!!}


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL. If I hoard anything its open space. I'm a minimalist. But that hoarding show is just awful. As for chicken knick-knacks, maybe I'll hold off. 

Yea it would be different if they used cleaner and water and bug spray. But there's something so sad about it. It's like compulsion has so taken over that they have just given up. Boy, that would be some college course!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

"As for chicken knick-knacks, maybe I'll hold off." You better! Anything else is communist!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Like buying 4lbs of bacon cause it's on sale,Then it sits in the freezer for 2 years then gets tossed out.How much money was saved???


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I started giving my meaningless chicken knick-knacks away last year.All the good stuff is gone,I'm tired of cleaning it all.Who needs knick-knacks when you got the real thing?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dust? Who dusts all that stuff? Maybe I should but I'm not motivated.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> other stuff I save and haven't used in years.


I downsized my house 6 years ago and thought I was at bare minimum on storing things. HA. I have had to make a new rule- If it is a craft item and I haven't seen it in 5 years, I am probably not gonna do the craft, so the stuff gets donated. IF it is a chatchki that I don't have any feelings for and have just stuffed it in a cabinet, out it goes. I have tried selling some of the stuff on Craigs list or the local facebook Market, but haven't had much luck there. I thought I would quilt or do some sewing crafts at one time, so I had 3 plastic storage containers full of material- I donated it to the church ladies quilting bee. Looking around the house now, I see it could use a good healthy purge. I purged my closets about two years ago- I had bariatric surgery and nothing fit- now I see I have so many clothes again, the closets are stuffed and I need to get rid of the stuff I haven't worn for a couple of years. I need to just stay out of stores and off the computer (Amazon, e-bay).


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm with you on that one Karen. I dont dust. It's easier to drag it all out in the yard and hose it down and let the sun dry it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

oldhen2345 said:


> I downsized my house 6 years ago and thought I was at bare minimum on storing things. HA. I have had to make a new rule- If it is a craft item and I haven't seen it in 5 years, I am probably not gonna do the craft, so the stuff gets donated. IF it is a chatchki that I don't have any feelings for and have just stuffed it in a cabinet, out it goes. I have tried selling some of the stuff on Craigs list or the local facebook Market, but haven't had much luck there. I thought I would quilt or do some sewing crafts at one time, so I had 3 plastic storage containers full of material- I donated it to the church ladies quilting bee. Looking around the house now, I see it could use a good healthy purge. I purged my closets about two years ago- I had bariatric surgery and nothing fit- now I see I have so many clothes again, the closets are stuffed and I need to get rid of the stuff I haven't worn for a couple of years. I need to just stay out of stores and off the computer (Amazon, e-bay).


That's the word I was looking for "purge."
I've done quite a few purges. My wife doesnt like my purges and she's not a hoarder. I dont hoard neither, but I like removing clutter.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love cleaning out stuff. My 4 shelf bookcase now only fills one shelf. My 5 drawer dresser has 2 empty drawers now. 

As for chicken crap, out went any thing from Ross store (like marshalls). My mother buys Christmas there. I'm tired of chickens that don't look like chickens, ugly salt and pepper shakers and fighting roosters that look like they'Re doing tango. My mother gave me a ceramic cowboy boot this year and it's gone. I just keep thinking of all the crap I don't want to drag around for the rest of my life.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

oldhen2345 said:


> I had bariatric surgery and nothing fit-


Congratulations!!!How much weight did you lose?


seminolewind said:


> My 4 shelf bookcase


I'm looking at my displaced bookshelf and keep thinking of taking the back off and putting my seedlings on it in front of the window.I did a big purge last year,complete with a dumpster.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dumpster? That's a big purge! 
Last night I watched one where house flippers ended up with a house with rats as big as cats. Thousands of them. And this old doctor that had so many roaches they were even in his pant pocket. At the end they didn't save the house and he went to a retirement home.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Congratulations!!!How much weight did you lose?


Only 89 pounds- it has been a trial to keep it off too. Guess I am a die hard food addict. I also stress bake so that doesn't help. Could afford to lose another 50 to get down to target weight- so maybe this year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Only??? That is excellent! Pat yourself on the back for me!.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,almost 100 lbs,that's an accomplishment.You should be proud.I'm proud of you.I've been steadily losing small amounts of weight ever since I got the geese.First it was the constant care and then swimming with them every day.Now I'm running all over the neighborhood chasing them back home through mud,ditches,sticker bushes,wherever they can get to.Exercise does matter but I ain't doing it cause I want to(except the swimming,it's fun to float around with the geese).


----------

